# For the Brisket Experts



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Started a 12 lb. brisket at 3 am in the oven at 220.At 7am put it in the smoker.How many hours would you smoke it [pecan] and would you wrap it in foil and leave it on the smoker also? Thanks..


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

You'll get 900 different responses. I beleive in wrapping them after they've been smoking a few hours because I cant stand a "really smokey" brisket, hate burping that stuff up. at 220 I'de probably have a 12 lber on there until about 3-4 o clock, then open her up and see how she is. if you can easily stick some tongs in the meat and effortlessly pull some meat off, she's done.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Was it wrapped when you put it in the oven?


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I would've put it in oven last. I'm on hr 6 on mine on the pit.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

two-stage briskets start in the smoker
usually at around 210Â°~225Â° for at least 4hrs
I usually leave mine in my smoker until it hits the stall at around 150Â°
then I foil wrap and move it to the oven at 275Â°~300Â° until it finishes


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

I did have it wrapped the first 4 hours in the oven.I have smoked it now 5 1/2 hours unwrapped and putting it back in the oven wrapped.Thanks..


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

"you'll get 900 different responses." Truer words never spoken! LOL

MY one of the 900 responses is:

12#...put in oven, seasoned and wrapped at midnight. 'bout 220

Get up at 5:00 AM get smoker going....smoke unwrapped about 5 hrs...~220.

Beauty of this way, is no checking fire all night. Bloody Mary or Screwdriver about daylight to wake up by.

Brisket is done about noon of next day....just in time for the noon Kickoff of your favorite college team or the Texans. Total cooking time about 50 min per pound, at ~220. I LIKE lotsa smoke!

Later
R3F


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Is it 12 pounds after trimming?


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

all meat take on the majority of their smoke flavor below the internal temp of 140Â°
once the meat gets over 140Â°IT the smoke flavoring is pretty much done
then it's just cooking it to the finish IT- Internal Temp you want

this is why we smoke meat when it's cold first


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

start in the smoker, after about 8 hrs you can transfer it to the oven, when the internal temp hits 180 wrap it. Put it back in the oven for about an our or when interntal temp is 190; pull it off, let it rest and slice it.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Needs to be smoked first. After 140 degrees meat takes no smoke and it just layers on the meat surface


----------



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

fattrout's reply is spot on for tenderness and moist...190 internal temp is the key however you choose to acheive it...lotsa smoke, less smoke, oven...I wrap mine at about 160 internal temp and take it to 190 slowly.


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

Guys never use a over or wrap. This is Texas!!!
ok Now that i got that out the way.
I cook at one hour for every pound. If you want to to oven cook this will cut time by 75%. I would smoke it first for the first four hours, then oven it for the X amount depending on the size. Oven will cook it faster so be careful. 
if you foil in the oven or smoker, it will also cook faster. So depending on your time frame any choice is good. 
A few tips. 
Never season and leave it more than an hour. The salt will pull mostier from the meat. 
I always rotate half way through the cooking process.
I like to pull the meat at 185 Degrees. The meat will still cook even after its pulled. 
Man times have changed. I remember late night s with my dad pulling all nighter. Great fun!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep....It cooks from the OUTSIDE in....If you cook it for a few hours FIRST, you are kind of SEALING the outside...Not sure how it will take smoke or a ring??...The smoke is done, as stated, after a few hours...No need to smoke then...After the smoke, then you "could" wrap and finish in the oven if wanted to. Again, you are only heating it until done...


----------

